# No Shortage Of Ammo



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

For the last couple of weeks we've been going above Bountiful on skyline dr to shoot some clays. Weekdays or weekends it doesn't matter. On almost every ravine there are guys shooting. Its funny because its different trucks going up and coming down. 

Guys are finding ammo somewhere?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a "Get-Some Guns indoor range close to me. Parking lot is always full. I'm pretty sure they are not all just buying guns in there.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Inventory on sites like www.ammoseek.com or www.ammobuy.com certainly have more inventory now than in the past year. Prices are still high, but at least some inventory is clawing its way back.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Inventory on sites like www.ammoseek.com or www.ammobuy.com certainly have more inventory now than in the past year. Prices are still high, but at least some inventory is clawing its way back.


Yeah, you can get a box of Core Lokt for 338 Win Mag on Midway USA for only $120! $6 per round, for a mediocre at best bullet. When I saw this I told myself I wouldn’t ever buy anything from Midway USA again. They can sell what they want for whatever price they want. I can respond to their crappy ways to not spending money there.

Check out the local stores. Things are starting to show up every once in a while. Not what we would expect to be around, but I’m starting to see product around a little bit. Hopefully that will improve before the fall when everyone needs to get stuff.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I took a trip to Utah a week and a half ago and I hit a number of sporting goods stores. If I wanted to purchase some .375 HH or 416 Rem mags rounds I would of been lucky. This last week I went over to Denver and hit a few more stores. One Sportsman's had quite a bit of ammo but I have no idea of what kind since it was behind their customer service counter. I hit a few other stores only to be met with bare shelves or seeing some calibers that are not common for deer or elk hunting. 

As for the Midway site, they are usually pretty good. But I think that they are just passing on the increased prices from their distributor. I'm on their waiting list for some Barnes bullets and even when the bullets are not available there was a price jump of $20 for a box of 50. 

Even when the ammo does come back in stock folks are going to be surprised at the cost of it with a number of the manufactures stating that the prices are going to take a pretty good jump.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It’s a 10-15% price increases from distributors. Not a 100-150% increase. These are Core Lokt!

You’re off AT LEAST a decimal point. Midway is straight trying to gouge people with those prices.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Before I would condemn Midway I would need to see what they are paying for it.

Since I wasn't doing anything I went and did some searching. The lowest price that I found was $76, the highest was $179. The stores that had it in stock were the most expensive except for one of the low priced ones. 

It is still way too much to just pay for a bullet to shoot out of a rifle at a target and pushing it to shoot it at a animal. 

That's why I reload. For my .340 factory ammo starts at $115 and the highest that I found was $229.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

You have to remember Midway donates a percentage of their profits to Wayne LaPierre. He's expensive.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ammo is a lot like beef prices. The rancher claims that they are almost selling at a loss, and the meat market claims that they are just trying to make a living. And with that the. Middle man who the end consumer never sees is laughing all the way to the bank.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter, just the other day I saw premium bullets in 338 win mag at the Sportsman’s Warehouse in Provo for $90. Not crappy Core Lokts. Still expensive, but that is closer to the 15% markup we are all expecting.

You’re just never going to convince me Midway isn’t screwing people, especially since everyone isn’t doing the same. When you can compare in real time it is easy to see what is happening. You can spend anything you want there, but I’m not supporting a gouger. Just call it what it is.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What I see is that just about every store out there is out to screw the consumer including Sportsman's. I saw first hand what they did to smaller outdoor stored that didn't have their buying power. Sportsman's essentially told the smaller stores what they could sell their products for or they would talk to the distributors and limit their products.

But as far as Midway I'll wait until all the dust settles and see where everyone's prices settle down at before I pass judgement 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I get the choice to not support stores that are price gouging. But, there's another way to look at this. I stopped shopping at a local store last time there was a powder shortage because they started charging about 20% more than everyone else. I thought they were just trying to take advantage of the shortage to screw people. After powder started coming back in stock, they kept their prices where they were occasionally offering sales to bring prices back in line with other stores. I realized though that while all the cheap stores were constantly out of stock, this store usually had what I was looking for. So while I don't like the higher prices, when I'm in a pinch, I can usually find what I need there. Maybe their target market is the person who needs it and can't find it anywhere else, not the person looking for the best deal.


----------



## taskswap (Mar 11, 2021)

LOL. Everybody wants capitalism until they experience it first-hand themselves. Then it's "price gouging" and "taking advantage."

But shout out to Jax, my usual local supplier. Their prices were always way above what I could get elsewhere, but they kept those prices exactly the same through this whole "they're coming for your guns!" mad rush. They're as sold out as everybody else right now but at least when they get some stock there's no sticker shock.

I'll still be a Midway customer when they get any stock for any reasonable price. I'm not looking to them to be a moral guidepost. Mail order is convenient. I'll buy when the price is right, and wait when it's not. No biggie.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Capitalism is not a one-sided coin. Just remember that.


----------

